# Hi Again



## Mr. Interstellar (Apr 8, 2008)

I wrote an introduction post here long ago. After that point of time I kind of vanished into oblivion. Recently thought of making a comeback. So here I am. I am Zaad, a soon-to-be 26 yrs old from Canada. I work as a copywriter for an agency. Writing is like tonic for me. I am blissfully married to the most beautiful girl of this world. She is my muse. That's all I have got to tell about myself for now. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ungood (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi !

hello ! 

and Congrads on your marrying the woman you are happy with... 

Ungood

(give me time I'll get a sig up soon enough)


----------



## Mr. Interstellar (Apr 8, 2008)

Ungood said:


> Hi !
> 
> hello !
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Bro.


----------



## terrib (Apr 8, 2008)

welcome back, zadd.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there and welcome back


----------



## Sam (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello, and welcome back. Stick around this time!

Sam.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome back Zaad.  Take your coat off, stay awhile.


----------

